# Kubota L3130 neutral switch



## BennyL (Jan 23, 2014)

The tractor will start, bucket and blade will lift, the problem is that about 2 seconds after I move the shuttle to forward or reverse, the engine kills. I was thinking neutral switch, but not sure. So far I haven't even been able to find the switch, I looked in the steering column, it could be under the floorboard at the end of the shuttle shift.
Any help would be appreciated

Benny

After further thought, I checked the kill switch under the seat. The arm moved slowly in the freezing temperatures, and after working it up and down for a few minutes, it moved much more freely, springing up as it should. Problem solved.


----------

